# O-GOES-HO line of HO slot cars..........



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Coming soon from HO-XTRAS........... our newly designed...........

O-GOES-HO line of injection molded, highly detailed HO slot cars. the first 2 in the series are made for the AFX chassis and also fit the AW Xtraction, Tomy Turbo, and Mega G chassis. Use a body clip for others......

check out the latest test shots in the prototype section of our website.......

the test shots are the black cars, click on the picture to enjoy a larger view......

http://o-goes-ho.com/check_out_the_prototypes

Tom Stumpf and I are very excited about the detail and quality of this release and hope to do more............

All your favorite colors, and more..... should be available.

for more info sign up on the website.............

thanks,
HO-XTRAS Bob Beers and Tom Stumpf:wave:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Looking good guys!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow, neat stuff. Looking forward to the T-bird and '57 Chev...

--rick


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The website should come with a discalimer:

*Warning! You may drool when viewing this site. HO slot addicts should only view in the presence of their TM. Remember to rehydrate yourself before attepting to clean drool.*

I'm just sayin' :freak:

In other words - really neat stuff Bob and Tom!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Just licken my chops guys...

...are they here yet?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What Bill and Wes said!!!!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I sent the link to our guy planning our dragstrip, and he flipped.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Can't Wait, Looking good.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't wait any more!!!!!!

Gimme gimme cars now!!!!!:wave:


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

ok so they are going to be HO,What chassis will they fit??..Man those bodies are beautiful,hey wonder if they will do an HO drag strip !!!!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

scottman2007 said:


> ok so they are going to be HO,What chassis will they fit??..Man those bodies are beautiful,hey wonder if they will do an HO drag strip !!!!!!


"O-GOES-HO line of injection molded, highly detailed HO slot cars. the first 2 in the series are made for the AFX chassis and also fit the AW Xtraction, Tomy Turbo, and Mega G chassis. Use a body clip for others.."

I cut and paste from the first message.

Wes


----------

